# Do you have a "bucket list"



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wondering, do you have a bucket list? If so, what is on it.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Jenny
Anna
Sara
Monique
Rebecca
and Kourtney kardashian.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

1) Moving back home with the mister and getting a place on the coast 
2) taking one of those 2 week aggressive/defensive driving courses in a sweet car
3) getting the daughter through college
4) finishing my degree
5) owning horses


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Your number 5 is a big one on my list. I have been looking into horse adoptions. There are several horse rescues out there. People are losing their houses due to forclosure and have to give up their beloved pets.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

lpwpd722 said:


> Your number 5 is a big one on my list. I have been looking into horse adoptions. There are several horse rescues out there. People are losing their houses due to forclosure and have to give up their beloved pets.


I wouldn't do it here. But once we're over, for now anyway, there's so much space for them to run.... That would be heaven to me.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

1. To see a game in every baseball stadium in the majors
2. To own a motorhome and drive across this great country to see everything there is to see


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

BRION24 said:


> 1. To see a game in every baseball stadium in the majors


+1 - That would fit in my list right after Kourtney.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I also prefer Kourtney over Kim.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

1, Buy more guns!
2, Buy more guns!
3, Buy more guns!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Retire and move to a place at the Ocean and never hear another police radio again.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Get the hell out of Mass! 
2. Attempt Sky Diving (scared of plummeting to my death.. :yikes: )
3. Cruise to Alaska
4. Build another Mustang that is a 9 second track car..lol
5. Retire by 40 and move to either NC or VA
6. Actually have a facility so i'm not borrowing space from friends when I need it. Lots of room for doggies!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> 2. Attempt Sky Diving (scared of plummeting to my death.. :yikes: )


Do it - you'll never regret it. As I tell my daughter - I used to be cool you know.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Do it - you'll never regret it. As I tell my daughter - *I used to be cool you know*.


What do you mean "used to be?" You're still great in my book BIL and it's an honor to know you.

Yep, sky diving.. It's my white whale... the heights thing scares the crap out of me. it's about trust.. i'm not easily trusting. :BE:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> What do you mean "used to be?" You're still great in my book BIL and it's an honor to know you.
> 
> Yep, sky diving.. It's my white whale... the heights thing scares the crap out of me. it's about trust.. i'm not easily trusting. :BE:


Thank you! Honestly though - once you step out of the plane and arch - the fear is gone. It's an amazing feeling.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Thank you! Honestly though - once you step out of the plane and arch - the fear is gone. It's an amazing feeling.


I will be doing it, just gotta be spontaneous about it.. that way i'm not anticipating a plummet to earth..lol So one day i'll wake up and say "it's a good day to tempt fate" and off i go!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

1. Beat Metroid......it's never going to happen.
2. See Mt. Rushmore
3. Goto Monaco
4. Pick the winner in the Kentucky Derby.

If I'm lucky I'll go 1 for 4


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

uspresident1 said:


> 1. Beat Metroid......it's never going to happen.
> 2. See Mt. Rushmore
> 3. Goto Monaco
> 4. Pick the winner in the Kentucky Derby.
> ...


If #4 is the 1 for 4 you hit... then 2 and 3 will be an easy second!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nightstalker said:


> If #4 is the 1 for 4 you hit... then 2 and 3 will be an easy second!


Haha very true. I still don't think anything can help me with #1 though.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

uspresident1 said:


> Haha very true. I still don't think anything can help me with #1 though.


If you can explain what/who Metroid is I will be happy to offer some suggestions LOL


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

- vacation to several countries such as Italy/Sicily, Egypt, Australia, Paris, (and a few more) 
- skydiving and bunjee jumping 
- eventually have a private, gorgeous ranch with a ton of land for horses as well as a rescue area for dogs  

Just some from the top of my head


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> If you can explain what/who Metroid is I will be happy to offer some suggestions LOL


10-4. It's an old old old Nintendo game that cannot be defeated haha.


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

*1. Being with my Cat permanently.
2. Standing on the soil of a united Ireland.
3. Experience a rain forest.
4. Arsenal winning the Champions League.
*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> *1. Being with my Cat permanently.*


You do know thats illegal in the States. ( JOKING)


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

7costanza said:


> You do know thats illegal in the States. ( JOKING)


 *LOL Very good 7.*


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

1) Travel to places (Normandy American Cemetery, West/Southwest US, Ireland, and Italy

2) Take flight lessons

3) Scuba dive somewhere where the waters are crystal clear

4) 80th RTT


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

1. www.1800be*petty*.com/
2. visit europe 
3. fart in a castle


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> I can't believe it took three pages and 26 posts for that to come up


LoL I had to.....


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> *Jenny*
> Anna
> Sara
> Monique
> ...


I hope that would not be me.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

1. Travel a hell of a lot more (go back to Europe, Canada - don't knock it - it's pretty, Cross-country).
2. Move to CO when we retire.


That's it. Otherwise I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Kate, just dont move to Denver. They dont allow your pup


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

watch the bucket list again and again and again!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the suggestion of driving across the country in an R.V.
Owning an animal shelter
financial freedom and good health for entire family


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

1) Buy Gil a steak and a few cold ones.
2) Help Sniper get his job at the mall back.
3) See the Quincy Patriot Ledger fold.
4) Get invited to Lawmans 20th birthday party.
5) Go skydiving with JAP followed by linedancing with some Country chics.
6) Spend an afternoon at Kozs raiding his basement fridge.
7) Travel to the UK to visit Cindy, maybe catch a football game.
8) Get my TV fixed at Wolfmans shop and get a free shirt.
9) Wear that shirt to LA and have LACOPPER drive me around seeing the stars houses, maybe let me turn the siren on a few times.
10) Live long enough to see America returned to its old Glory.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> I can't believe it took three pages and 26 posts for that to come up


Oh I was tempted!!



7costanza said:


> 1) Buy Gil a steak and a few cold ones.
> 2) Help Sniper get his job at the mall back.
> 3) See the Quincy Patriot Ledger fold.
> 4) Get invited to Lawmans 20th birthday party.
> ...


11) Then apply a liberal amount chap stick for all the butt kissing your doing...


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

One and only one:

To live free to pursue life, liberty, and happiness in a land that follows the practices, principles and ethics of our founding fathers.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> *Oh I was tempted!!*
> 
> I gave in hahaha :smile:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

LongKnife56 said:


> One and only one:
> 
> To live free to pursue life, liberty, and happiness in a land that follows the practices, principles and ethics of our founding fathers.


Where is this majical place, I think I read about it once. Unfortunately I think it was in a History book.


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Go cage diving with GW's to get over my phobia of them. 
Go skydiving.
Go on mini trips on Wednesdays and Fridays.
Learn how to ride a motorcycle.
Learn how to drive a stick.
Drive a race car at a speedway. 

More soon...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

No particular order:
1. Buy land in midwest.
2. Get my garden off the groud- so to speak, and produce 20% of my own food
3. Install solar panels on my house
4. Do some competetive shooting when my son gets a little bit older
5. Live on a lake, then buy a boat
6. Move to NC if job doesn't pan out by 07/10
7. Raise intelligent patriotic kids, that have actually read the Constitution.
8. Buy a few more guns - I don't quite have all the right tools yet.

I don't have a bucket or a list, it's all in my head...


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

To piss on the grave of those who f##$% me over.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> To piss on the grave of those who f##$% me over.


+1000


----------

